# Worming skunks...?



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Quick question - is panacur suitable for worming skunks? 
My new addition is booked for a health check at the vets next week, and was going to sort it with the vet then, but I earlier found what looked like a dead worm near her faeces. I only have panacur liquid or baephur worming cream (which I suspect is no good) in the house.
Any input welcome, thanks


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

I've used panacur liquid mixed in with a bit of yoghurt. I've also used drontal tablets smothered in dairylea! Drontal got better results 

I know others have used mibelmax (sp?) with success.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for this. Just found 3 (dead) worms so I'm gonna do all the animals. The cats were only done a month ago but sally (skunk) has access to the cats' litter tray so best to be safe I think as I have young children. I'm a bit worried now as my 2 year old hasn't left her alone lately and although I make her wash her hands you never know..:bash: I really should've sorted this day one but I was so preoccupied with getting her settled in and well fed...naughty me:sad:


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Quick update - Sally had panacur dosage weight as for puppies. Ever since has been passing copious amounts of dead worms..
She really was riddled, poor thing. Just wondered how long to leave it before worming again if she is still passing worms..any thoughts??


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Poor baby! The instructions on the panacur should tell you when you can dose again, otherwise I would phone the vet and ask.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm taking her to the vet this Thursday so will ask then, I'm just worried she could get really sick, but then again to get this bad I would imagine she's never been wormed! 
I have heard that skunks generally do tend to get quite bad with roundworms, don't know how much truth there is in that, but for the past week now there have been loads. Every time i clean her poop (min twice daily) there's at least 3-4. I even have taken to daily washing her blankets as when I shake them out there's even dried up dead worms there too! Sorry I know its gross but this isn't normal is it?! She's eating and drinking fine, enjoying a large variety and not acting strange I don't think, although she does sleep a lot.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Sleeping a lot at this time of year is normal. Worms is a varied thing with skunks - some have them and need to be wormed monthly, others don't seem affected. Lavender has only ever passed 2, but Ozzy passed a few every time I wormed him. They were both living in the same environment and wormed at the same time. I guess it must be due to individual immunity to the worms.

You have just removed a lot of worms from your skunk, so that is a positive thing. She clearly will be needing an intensive course and I am no vet, so I don't know how this should be managed. Can you post your vet's opinion when you've been?


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes it does seem apparent she will need an intensive regime in the short term...I will let you know how it goes! On the plus side she does actually look very healthy, her coat is shiny, eyes and nose are clear, she bounces around (when awake lol) I'm just paranoid about making mistakes with an animal I have no prior experience with!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

When one of my skunks had a bad dose of worms I treat her monthly with panacur for 3 months, then gave her a break for 3 months. Next time I used Milbemax tablet & she only passed a few that time.......since then I drop to 3 monthly & alternate between Panacur & Milbemax. I only alternated because I was struggling to get the non chewable Milbemax tablets - thankfully my vet has bought in a bulk load especially for me :flrt:

I have always found much better results with Milbemax for the skunks but use Pancur for many of the other exotics I share my life with.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Skunk Haven™: Parasites

The pic half way down the page is pretty much what I've been getting every day since using the panacur. Its obviously working well but I'm starting to wonder if its ever going to end..! Phoned the vet today she said its safe to give the minimum dosage of wormer again after a week, but just the once this frequent. Think I'll hang tight til she's seen on Thursday - at least they're coming out, and they're dead!


----------

